# MA AUDIO COM1 (6) channels and (30) band eq



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks pretty sweet. Ma Audio Com1 amplifier with (6) channels and dual (30) band EQ!!!

RARE MA AUDIO COM1 $3500 3500 WATT ALL IN ONE SYSTEM - eBay (item 150569405124 end time Mar-28-11 12:36:31 PDT)


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, I would like to meet whoever would have spent $3500 for that! I have some oceanfront property in Arizona...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah considering it's MA, that dude is off his rocker! For that price I could get all new gear with a top notch DSP, have more power into a 4 ohm load, and still have money left over.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

270 amps of fusing.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah but you have to drop the ohms way down to get good power. Not practical, plus I didn't see a bandpass filter either.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Considering the amp from around 2002-2003 why couldn't anybody else offer an amp with similar processing? The closest we have is the Kenwood Excelon amps.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW, you cold have a whole zap DCref system for that price. not to mention i would never consider buying from that seller


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not endorsing the seller at all. I am just amazed that 8-9 years ago they had an amp with a dual (30) band eq built in and we have not seen that since. Why can't a manufacturer build an amp like that today... You could do a full (3) way setup (midbass, midrange, tweeter) all with one amp!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

its certainly a nice idea. Im not really impresssed with it though. all it is is 2 amps and a 100 dollar EQ/crossover cobbled into one heatsink. if a reputable manufacturer made something similar, it would be great


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

yea its called the Zapco DC650.6 LOL


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually MA made a FEW half way decent amps & that one is decently built. I'm pretty sure he's full of **** about the price when it was new. It is somewhat rare but I've seen a few sell on fleabay for around $300 & less. 

I think until recently with newer/smaller electronics, most amp manufacturers probably didn't do things like that beacuse most people wouldn't wanna try to mount something that huge in their car. With the EQ & amp seperate you have more mounting options. That's just my opinion & I could be wrong


----------

